
Gotta love publisher math: "Rachael Ray Magazine Counts One Issue as Two" - donohoe
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/30/rachael-ray-magazine-counts-one-issue-as-two/?src=twr
======
jamesbritt
It seems to have become routine for a year's subscription to mean 10 issues.
Sometimes 8 (Tennis magazine, for example). Usually this is explicitly stated
someplace in the subscription offer, but never as large as A FULL YEAR FOR
ONLY.

Worse are magazines that start as 12 issues a year then quietly shift to the
10 (or 8) a year scheme. Tennis magazine, come to think of it, did that.

The local Phoenix newspaper, the Arizona Republic, has been pulling crap like
this. A year or two ago they announced that "readers" no longer wanted such a
large, full, Monday issue. Apparently the strain of reading the Sunday edition
left them too tuckered, so Monday was now this skimpy collection of AP
stories. Which, of course, is what the Saturday edition had become some time
ago.

Come Thanksgiving they bulk up the holiday paper with extra ads and coupons
(i.e., ads). Then they charge more, apparently for the privilege of seeing
more ads.

Competing in the age of the Internet is tough, but being a weasel to your
customers seems like a really ill-conceived strategy.

If I didn't know any better I'd say they were fucked.

